# Brass Craft BC 400 with 100' cable



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I have an opportunity to by this machine once used. I don't normally rod drains sub it out, but getting a lot of calls on this. Is this a quality product to pay 250.00 0r 300.00 or should I lowball and or pass.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Homeowner DIYer grade equipment IMHO...


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

no. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

suzie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an opportunity to by this machine once used. I don't normally rod drains sub it out, but getting a lot of calls on this. Is this a quality product to pay 250.00 0r 300.00 or should I lowball and or pass.


I think you could buy one new for around $300, I would buy it just to have, but I wouldn't give any more than $50, with a good cable.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I just picked up a Spartan 2001 in good shape for $800 :thumbup: cable was shot though  still a good deal. I also think I am gonna buy his Spartan Provision 2.0 camera for $1500. Back on topic, Suzie I would either lowball a price for that DIY machine or hold out for a better quality one. :whistling2:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You can do a lot better for $300.








Paul


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

$150 tops.Junky machine.Swing down to Mytana and look at some of their machines.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

It is a Speedway/Cobra machine, sold under the Brasscraft label at HD. 
I think brand new it is under $400. You know some moron abused it and then returned it to HD. Frankly, I would say it is not worth a nickel over $50


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Mpls Jay said:


> $150 tops.Junky machine.Swing down to Mytana and look at some of their machines.


Thanks, I'll pass on the machine. Must have had too many cocktails watching the Pack beat the Bears.:laughing:


----------

